# Adel v.Leonberg's White German Shepherds



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this breeder?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

They do OFA but they brag about having oversized dogs ("Sugar 18 mo. old female 27 inch 95 lbs."), they only put CGCs on their dogs (just about any dog can be conditioned to pass that), and they say their dogs are proven for schutzhund and service work but I couldn't find an actual example of one. They'll also sell you full registration if you cough up the dough; a good breeder will sell ALL pups on limited registration and lift the restrictions upon proof of health clearances at minimum and often on proof of a title like Schutzhund.

They do have nice looking dogs, though. If they were within standard, had more of a track record of performance dogs, and sold all pups on limited to be changed to full on a case-by-case basis, I'd look at them further. As it is, I think you can find better.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

They only back their dogs for 1 year if you get a limited Registration? You can get a good read on hip at that age?
2 1/2 years if you want to pay more for full.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You can get a good read on hips at 12 months... I think OFA says 90% accuracy.


----------

